# my beautiful girl, 10&11 week pics



## jemmer (Jan 4, 2011)

my 11 week old huskamute......


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

shes soooo gorgeous xx


----------



## jemmer (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks you xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so cute!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh Wow.... she is stunning..... love the Eyes......
x


----------



## jemmer (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you for your comments.. x


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

aw what a gorgeous baby x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

aww i want her, she is gorgeous


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So adorable one, I wanna steal her..


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

She looks so soft, adorable!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

ARR..... Cute little girl and love her eye's


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A real sweetie - bet she's great to cuddle up to


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

she is lovely


----------

